# Raise your hand if you're a *******!



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

As I was mining my dead hard drive for any recoverable files, I came across this. I don't ever recall saving it, but it was dated 9/2010. I thought it was worth posting here.


Raise your hand if you’re a *******.

You know, the type of ******* we all think about. That small sliver of American demographics whose lifestyle and beliefs are considered backwards and outdated.

Jeff Foxworthy, who currently hosts the game show “Are You Smarter the a Fifth Grader?”, made millions telling all those ******* jokes. But today, the definition of ******* has changed.

Yes, ******** are still a small sliver of American demographics whose lifestyle and beliefs are considered backwards and obsolete.

So let’s see who is a ******* now.
*You might be a ******* if:* _You'd give your last dollar to a friend._

*You might be a ******* if:* _It never occurred to you to be offended by the phrase, 'One nation, under God.'_

*You might be a ******* if:* _You've never protested about seeing the 10 Commandments posted in public places._

*You might be a ******* if*_:_ _You still say ' Christmas' instead of 'Winter Festival.'_
*
You might be a ******* if:* _You bow your head in silence when_ _someone else prays, regardless of his or her religion._
*
You might be a ******* if:* _You stand and place your hand over your heart when the National Anthem is played._
*

You might be a ******* if:* _You treat our armed forces veterans with great respect, and always have._

*You might be a ******* if:* _The only time you’ve burned the American flag is during a dignified disposal ceremony._

*You might be a ******* if*_:_ _You respect your elders……… and raised your kids to do the same._

*You might be a ******* if: *_You know what you believe and you aren't afraid to say so, no matter who is listening._

*You might be a ******* if: *_During a parade, you stop talking, rise to your feet, remove your hat, and place your right hand on your left breast or against your forehead, whichever is appropriate.
_
*You might be a ******* if: *_Whenever you see any U.S. military uniform, you silently say a short prayer, thanking God for those who are defending our freedoms._


Now, raise your hand if you’re a *******.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> As I was mining my dead hard drive for any recoverable files, I came across this. I don't ever recall saving it, but it was dated 9/2010. I thought it was worth posting here.
> 
> 
> Raise your hand if you’re a *******.
> ...


✋


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

I really don’t associate any of those with being a *******. I guess because I really live around ********. 

I call the list above “ good Christian Americans “


----------



## Pobilly Duke (May 9, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> As I was mining my dead hard drive for any recoverable files, I came across this. I don't ever recall saving it, but it was dated 9/2010. I thought it was worth posting here.
> 
> 
> Raise your hand if you’re a *******.
> ...


Count me in!


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

I am a 315er, a NY version of a *******.

In CA now, I am a total outcast.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

As we say in the Deep South, Hayel Yeah!
As Foxworthy said, we have a glorious absence of sophistication. You could say that we are proud of it.

The list offered by the OP isn't really accurate. For example, there was an Arab helicopter pilot student who would walk out of a classroom to pray to Allah. I was usually within fifty yards when he did that in the afternoon. I would stand up and start singing a couple of Jewish songs I knew. I did NOT bow my head while he prayed to Allah.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

2020 Convert said:


> I am a 315er, a NY version of a *******.
> 
> In CA now, I am a total outcast.


Come to Alabama. We'll accept you as a brother.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm a Southron *******.
Bona fide, card carrying.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

I


Denton said:


> Come to Alabama. We'll accept you as a brother.


 I would but if something happened to my CA girl, it would be closer to my kids. 

Maybe WV where the toothbrush was invented. Otherwise it would be a teethbrush.😀😀😀😀

No offense meant to anyone from WV. It was just the right joke.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

2020 Convert said:


> I
> 
> I would but if something happened to my CA girl, it would be closer to my kids.
> 
> ...


I understand. Most of my decisions have been centered around family.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

******** around here are the type that chain a dog up in the rain. 

Have junk cars in their yards half taken apart and works on them all night and night.....for a damn week. It’s all methed up man.......I swear.

Have trucks that burn more 10w-40 than gas. 

Lives in a trailer and calls it a trailer. 

Owns a lorcin .380. Chrome finish.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> ******** around here are the type that chain a dog up in the rain.
> 
> Have junk cars in their yards half taken apart and works on them all night and night.....for a damn week. It’s all methed up man.......I swear.
> 
> ...


Those aren't ********, those are trailer trash morons.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

inceptor said:


> Those aren't ********, those are trailer trash morons.


Here in south Alabama we have a different definition. We consider ******* a derogatory term. We prefer country boy or girl over ******* or would prefer southern belle or southern gentleman. 


I guess it depends on who you ask.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Here in south Alabama we have a different definition. We consider ******* a derogatory term. We prefer country boy or girl over ******* or would prefer southern belle or southern gentleman.
> 
> 
> I guess it depends on who you ask.


Uh, no. We don't. Get out of the city, slicker.
There's a difference between trailer park trash and *******, kid. Take it from someone who has some dirt road in him that runs from Santa Rosa County, Florida, to Coffee County, Alabama.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Denton said:


> Uh, no. We don't. Get out of the city, slicker.
> There's a difference between trailer park trash and *******, kid. Take it from someone who has some dirt road in him that runs from Santa Rosa County, Florida, to Coffee County, Alabama.


And you know, I was in a trailer park in 315 in the 80’s. So call me trailer park trash too.

Best move I ever made even if I paid ridiculous interest rates. Still cheaper than an apartment. 

Paid it off, sold it for my down payment at a profit, bought a house with an option to convert the mortgage after 5 years to a 15 year based on the 7 yr average of the 1 yr T bills . Just had to get past one specific year.

You would think a millionaire would have the common sense to not to blast trailer park trash that could figure that stuff out before the internet.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I guess I'm a Yankee ******* since I live in Mom's Trailer that's not in a park. And the wheels are still on it.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> Uh, no. We don't. Get out of the city, slicker.
> There's a difference between trailer park trash and *******, kid. Take it from someone who has some dirt road in him that runs from Santa Rosa County, Florida, to Coffee County, Alabama.


You’re practically a yankee you live so far north of me. But if you want to be a ******* then I guess it’s your call.

Im currently on 20acres 20 minutes north of the city. Nice and quiet. 👍


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

✋


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A lot of what used to make sense, doesn't make sense anymore.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

I check all the boxes for ******* above, but I don't think mass holes deserve the title... 😂


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Here in south Alabama we have a different definition. We consider ******* a derogatory term. We prefer country boy or girl over ******* or would prefer southern belle or southern gentleman.
> 
> 
> I guess it depends on who you ask.


Ya ain’t from around here, are ye?


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

My niece with a liberal mom came to Bass Pro for my sons birthday (he loves the fish tanks and water works) with us. We get through the door and she says "great, this is where all the ******** hang out". Oh honey, bass pro isn;t for real ******** in MA; you ain't seen nothing yet. But my son says to her, "That's why I love it. ******** are the only decent people around here. I am going to be a ******* when I grow up." She was of coursed shocked speechless. My daughter who is the same age had of course made friends with the kids wandering around. Apparently red neck boys are pretty "cute" because the niece kept getting all nervous and giggly around them. 

she has been taught to disdain "********" as less than human by my sister in law. It's quite a shame.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Here in south Alabama we have a different definition. We consider ******* a derogatory term. We prefer country boy or girl over ******* or would prefer southern belle or southern gentleman.
> 
> 
> I guess it depends on who you ask.



I guess it depends more on realizing the OP was a comedic spoof.

It's like not considering myself a deplorable person in the least until Hillary Clinton referred to me as one.
Now it's a word I use to describe myself as often as the situation dictates.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> You’re practically a yankee you live so far north of me. But if you want to be a ******* then I guess it’s your call.
> 
> Im currently on 20acres 20 minutes north of the city. Nice and quiet. 👍


Do you know where Dothan is? I'm a few minutes north of Dothan. Hardly far north of you.

If I were north of Troy, on the other hand...

Slippy is the one who is a Yankee.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> Do you know where Dothan is? I'm a few minutes north of Dothan. Hardly far north of you.
> 
> If I were north of Troy, on the other hand...
> 
> Slippy is the one who is a Yankee.


I’m as far south as you can get right now and not get wet with saltwater. 

All of y’all are northerners to me. 😉


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I’m as far south as you can get right now and not get wet with saltwater.
> 
> All of y’all are northerners to me. 😉


Funny; my father always said everything north of Ariton is Yankee Land.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

******* here! yes I live in the north but so what it not about location its about mindset and a way of life.



Oh by the way someone left the barn door open I am Baaaaack!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> ******* here! yes I live in the north but so what it not about location its about mindset and a way of life.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh by the way someone left the barn door open I am Baaaaack!


Welcome back!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> ******* here! yes I live in the north but so what it not about location its about mindset and a way of life.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh by the way someone left the barn door open I am Baaaaack!


HAWG! 

Lets get something on the Pit! The PitMaster is BACK!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> HAWG!
> 
> Lets get something on the Pit! The PitMaster is BACK!


Man I'm jonesing for some Q. Been so busy packing 30 years of crap I haven't had the smoker or grill fired up recently.


----------



## Swrock (Dec 14, 2018)

I must be a ******* according to the tag on front of my Chevy. Which btw







has a little over 365,000 miles on it.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

hawgrider said:


> Man I'm jonesing for some Q. Been so busy packing 30 years of crap I haven't had the smoker or grill fired up recently.


Seen your Q posts. Impressed.

Got a Lonestargrillze offset. Inspire me!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Ya ain’t from around here, are ye?


He has a bidet.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> He has a bidet.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> He has a bidet.


I use it when I take a Biden or if I have the Dentons.🤡


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I use it when I take a Biden or if I have the Dentons.🤡


Whatever you say, Sissy Bidet Boy!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I use it when I take a Biden or if I have the Dentons.🤡


   Y'all just seem to make my day!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Y'all just seem to make my day!


Don't encourage him. The boy ain't right. He was cut out right but sewed up horribly wrong!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> The boy ain't right.


And neither are we.  And you know that's the truth of it.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Denton said:


> Whatever you say, Sissy Bidet Boy!


I love it, troll the troll.
i will admit to softening up to real pics. 
some how they looked like two different buildings. 
Flat roof, cathedral roof.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

2020 Convert said:


> I love it, troll the troll.
> i will admit to softening up to real pics.
> some how they looked like two different buildings.
> Flat roof, cathedral roof.


The troll is a good guy. A bit of a jerk, but a good guy. I'd have a beer with him.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Denton said:


> The troll is a good guy. A bit of a jerk, but a good guy. I'd have a beer with him.


I can see some good points out of him. I might have a beer with him

But he has to get that jerk part out.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

2020 Convert said:


> I can see some good points out of him. I might have a beer with him
> 
> But he has to get that jerk part out.


I'd bet he wouldn't be a jerk over a beer.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Denton said:


> I'd bet he wouldn't be a jerk over a beer.


You know I would meet you for a beer in a heartbeat .would drive xxx miles to do it Sasquatch land.

if he would want to do it, I would be game.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

2020 Convert said:


> You know I would meet you for a beer in a heartbeat .would drive xxx miles to do it Sasquatch land.
> 
> if he would want to do it, I would be game.


The Denton and Sasquatch Show would have to go from podcast to video.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

How about these baseball Aholes moving the game out of ATL, You ******** better get pissed off......

I don’t like to see private and gov working together against roughly 1/2 of the population and probably more., 

It’s their right I suppose but Everyone needs to come together and impose our will on these companies. I personally did nothing monetarily to support MLB anyway. 

I enjoy baseball but on a t-ball, little league, babe Ruth age level. The games are much more exciting. You ever seen a mom or dad scream fir her little kid to run to first base ? And see the smile on their face ? It’s freakin awesome ! 👍


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm not a *******, but I like and said yes to all that. Maybe you guys could adopt me. Oh wait--I think you already did.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Denton said:


> He has a bidet.










An Easter themed answer. But seriously I am dying.😂😂😂😂😂😂 Your not slipping in the least.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

I use to watch Jake Peavy pitch in little league on up. He brought the heat 😉


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> How about these baseball Aholes moving the game out of ATL, You ******** better get pissed off......
> 
> I don’t like to see private and gov working together against roughly 1/2 of the population and probably more.,
> 
> ...


MLB hurt Atlanta which is a deep blue city. The libtards in Atlanta should be mad. They should realize that they are nothing more than useful idiots to those who are meaning to take down this nation.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Annie said:


> I'm not a *******, but I like and said yes to all that. Maybe you guys could adopt me. Oh wait--I think you already did.


You're my favorite sister.
I have awarded you the 5th Infantry Division official Seal of Approval.
(That, and a couple of dollars will get you a cup of coffee)


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

If you don't know what a true ******* is and what principles he/she stands for ... visit NE Texas.

Yea, you read correctly, I included she.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> If you don't know what a true ******* is and what principles he/she stands for ... visit NE Texas.
> 
> Ye, you read correctly, I included she.


My wife drives a Silverado 2500 Heavy Duty Crew Cab diesel 4X4, carries a gun, rides a horse, loves America, loves the National Anthem, and chokes up when Taps is played.
Yup! She's a sho' 'nuff *******.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> MLB hurt Atlanta which is a deep blue city. The libtards in Atlanta should be mad. They should realize that they are nothing more than useful idiots to those who are meaning to take down this nation.


Exactly, and the people hurting the worse are in blue states. 

Too bad for them. Vote with your feet, or live with it. Many people are doing both.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Exactly, and the people hurting the worse are in blue states.
> 
> Too bad for them. Vote with your feet, or live with it. Many people are doing both.


My two teams are in the bluest of the blue states.
Boston Red Sox.
Chicago Cubs.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Too bad for them. Vote with your feet, or live with it. Many people are doing both.


I wish many of those fleeing would leave the ideals they created where they are. Don't bring those ideals to free states.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Exactly, and the people hurting the worse are in blue states.
> 
> Too bad for them. Vote with your feet, or live with it. Many people are doing both.


Interesting enough one of Project Veritas' whistle blowers was from Millis, MA on election fraud. I am beggining to think that MA and even CA may have a much larger red pop than I thought. 
Get this, my brother was in CA for work, and driving through san-Francisco he saw a HUGE Trump rally held by mostly Asian Americans and a lot of different nationalities. A lot of women. Busting the media stereotypes for whit males huh? People were leaning out their windows with the middle finger and what not. Now, in case ya'll haven't seen this under google search bar today, mad-libs are combating Asian hate. So far as I am concerned giving ef you's to Asians is hateful. All the ralliest simply told the people to be blessed and have a great day. More middle fingers.
It does make me wonder how long this voter fraud has been going on.....


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Exactly, and the people hurting the worse are in blue states.
> 
> Too bad for them. Vote with your feet, or live with it. Many people are doing both.



You are aware that even in the most liberal state in the country (CA) there was still like 40% of the population that voted Republican right?

I live in MA. My state sucks as well. I sure as hell didn't vote for any of our "elected" officials. Not only that but literally almost nobody that I personally know did either. 

So is it our fault that they got elected even though we didn't vote for them?

Something doesn't add up around here. Elizabeth Warren (who it seems is pretty much universally hated by people in MA) somehow won her re-election for Senate even though she didn't even finish in the top 3 during the primaries in MA.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Nick said:


> You are aware that even in the most liberal state in the country (CA) there was still like 40% of the population that voted Republican right?
> 
> I live in MA. My state sucks as well. I sure as hell didn't vote for any of our "elected" officials. Not only that but literally almost nobody that I personally know did either.
> 
> ...


It’s certainly nothing I can do about how another state votes. 

However, if you don’t like how your state votes you can leave.

This is why we must protect states rights and oppose federal control. You can’t escape federal control.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> My two teams are in the bluest of the blue states.
> Boston Red Sox.
> Chicago Cubs.


Woah; say what? What about the Bobby Cox Braves? I mean, the Atlanta Braves?


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Ranger710Tango said:


> It’s certainly nothing I can do about how another state votes.
> 
> However, if you don’t like how your state votes you can leave.
> 
> This is why we must protect states rights and oppose federal control. You can’t escape federal control.



Easy to say when you already live in a red state. Believe me if I had the option of moving to another state I would in a heartbeat. 

Unfortunately there are several reasons why I can't leave MA at this point. I run a family business which has been local for 35 years.

Also I am a single father with an 8 year old son. Sure he's young enough where it probably wouldn't be the end of the world for him to relocate and make new friends, but it's not ideal. 

My parents live about 5 minutes away from me and are both still alive but certainly aren't getting any younger. At this point in my life I would prefer not to leave them and I definitely would not want to take my son from them as he is they're only grandchild and they are very close.

The way things are going now pretty soon it may not matter which state you live in. Should everyone in Georgia move because a democrat senator supposedly won the election there even though it was the first time on over 2 decades?


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Any Beastie said:


> Interesting enough one of Project Veritas' whistle blowers was from Millis, MA on election fraud. I am beggining to think that MA and even CA may have a much larger red pop than I thought.
> Get this, my brother was in CA for work, and driving through san-Francisco he saw a HUGE Trump rally held by mostly Asian Americans and a lot of different nationalities. A lot of women. Busting the media stereotypes for whit males huh? People were leaning out their windows with the middle finger and what not. Now, in case ya'll haven't seen this under google search bar today, mad-libs are combating Asian hate. So far as I am concerned giving ef you's to Asians is hateful. All the ralliest simply told the people to be blessed and have a great day. More middle fingers.
> It does make me wonder how long this voter fraud has been going on.....


I was surprised with the general election results in CA. 34% for Trump in a state with 76% DemoRats voter registration.



Nick said:


> You are aware that even in the most liberal state in the country (CA) there was still like 40% of the population that voted Republican right?
> 
> I live in MA. My state sucks as well. I sure as hell didn't vote for any of our "elected" officials. Not only that but literally almost nobody that I personally know did either.
> 
> ...


Actually it was 34%.in CA. Still shocking when 76% are registered Democrat. 

Most people in CA are scared to register as Republican. But if they register as no party affiliation, they can vote in Democrat primaries and screw with people like Pelosi, Swalwell, and Schiff.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

2020 Convert said:


> I was surprised with the general election results in CA. 34% for Trump in a state with 76% DemoRats voter registration.
> 
> 
> Actually it was 34%.in CA. Still shocking when 76% are registered Democrat.
> ...



I was just taking a guess to be honest. But that's still a little over 1/3 of all voters in the most liberal state in the country that voted Republican in the last election.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Nick said:


> I was just taking a guess to be honest. But that's still a little over 1/3 of all voters in the most liberal state in the country that voted Republican in the last election.


That’s why there is some legitimacy to claims of fraud nationally.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Nick said:


> Easy to say when you already live in a red state. Believe me if I had the option of moving to another state I would in a heartbeat.
> 
> Unfortunately there are several reasons why I can't leave MA at this point. I run a family business which has been local for 35 years.
> 
> ...


I hate it when someone flippantly suggest someone to simply move. If someone wants to foot the bill for me to move... I still wouldn't do it. I don't want to be beholding to anyone.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Denton said:


> I hate it when someone flippantly suggest someone to simply move. If someone wants to foot the bill for me to move... I still wouldn't do it. I don't want to be beholding to anyone.


I have done it in a previous life, I have done it in a current life. Some companies made it very lucrative, some covered the expenses barely. Doing it on my own was ridiculous Xcountry.

I see where @Nick is coming from. I wouldnt do it either In his situation.

So yes, you are so very much correct about the flippant comments, “if you don’t like it, move”


----------



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

Dear ********! How about music?


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Folklore said:


> Dear ********! How about music?


I like young gravy. Oppsie Daisy check it out. Has some profanity in it so don’t click if it’ll get ya in trouble. 👍


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

This ******* enjoys listening to most music but my druthers are Sinatra, Buble, Whitney Houston, Nat, George Benson, Stevie Wonder.....


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I like young gravy. Oppsie Daisy check it out. Has some profanity in it so don’t click if it’ll get ya in trouble. 👍



Your a bit of a strange cat aren't ya? I say that with all due respect of course......


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Nick said:


> Your a bit of a strange cat aren't ya? I say that with all due respect of course......


Guess I'm really old. I couldn't get past the 30 second mark.


----------



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

inceptor said:


> Guess I'm really old.


That's how?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Folklore said:


> That's how?


True dat.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

2020 Convert said:


> That’s why there is some legitimacy to claims of fraud nationally.


 Alot of other countries had articles on the USA fraud. Somehow that didn't make it to CNN....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Any Beastie said:


> Alot of other countries had articles on the USA fraud. Somehow that didn't make it to CNN..


I wonder why?


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

inceptor said:


> I wonder why?


Hm... you think about really hard, and I'll think about it really hard and maybe in the morning we can figure it out. CNN is so reliable and has nil agenda so it really is perplexing.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Any Beastie said:


> Hm... you think about really hard, and I'll think about it really hard and maybe in the morning we can figure it out. CNN is so reliable and has nil agenda so it really is perplexing.


----------



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

Any Beastie said:


> Somehow that didn't make it to CNN....


Are there media you trust?


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Any Beastie said:


> Hm... you think about really hard, and I'll think about it really hard and maybe in the morning we can figure it out. CNN is so reliable and has nil agenda so it really is perplexing.


How long have you been watching CNN ?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Folklore said:


> Are there media you trust?


That would be a no.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Nick said:


> Your a bit of a strange cat aren't ya? I say that with all due respect of course......


Skip the respect part its just Opie.... respect should be earned not given.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

hawgrider said:


> Skip the respect part its just Opie.... respect should be earned not given.



That why I said with all "DUE" respect.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I like most music.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

You can call me a ******* , 
I was told that when I was living in South Carolina by my student friends at USC.
I did broadcast work and station engineering for the schools radio station WUSC.
I fit all the requirements that BPH posted. 
Contrary to Tangos Lorcin statement, I have many guns that are worth from 5K$ to 45K$.
I have posted some pictures of them on here, and one person here knows who I am.
And that one person knows I am not a bullshitter either.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

SOCOM42 said:


> You can call me a ******* ,
> I was told that when I was living in South Carolina by my student friends at USC.
> I did broadcast work and station engineering for the schools radio station WUSC.
> I fit all the requirements that BPH posted.
> ...


Sure, but do you have the Lorcin too ? 🤣


----------



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

Megamom134 said:


> I like most music.


It is a masterpiece!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Megamom134 said:


> I like most music.


Thanks, I needed that.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Sure, but do you have the Lorcin too ? 🤣


 No way would I own one of those, I have repaired them, good boat anchors.
Seeing you are "new" here, just to let you know, I am a gunsmith by profession.
The cheapest gun I own, handgun wise is a Charter Arms 38 snubbie.
The cheapest rifle is a Marlin 39A TD.
The cheapest shotgun is a Mushberg 500.
The cheapest MG I own is a Powder Springs MAC 10.
I wouldn't waste ureic acid on those Lorcin's.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

SOCOM42 said:


> No way would I own one of those, I have repaired them, good boat anchors.
> Seeing you are "new" here, just to let you know, I am a gunsmith by profession.
> The cheapest gun I own, handgun wise is a Charter Arms 38 snubbie.
> The cheapest rifle is a Marlin 39A TD.
> ...


I like expensive stuff too. It usually has 4 wheels or propellers 👍

Cool job being a gunsmith, I’m just a paper shuffler.


----------



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

SOCOM42 said:


> I am a gunsmith by profession.


Could you say something about the rotating barrel locking system? This scheme is applied to Beretta 8000 (Cougar) and GSH-18.
Beretta 8000 (Cougar)
GSh-18


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Folklore said:


> Are there media you trust?


No. I really am trying to find first hand sources for most things because mostly ALL media is so heavily agendaed. I have been very pleased with Epoch times though.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> How long have you been watching CNN ?


NEVER watched it in my life intentionally. A few offices, restaurants, etc Went home and cried. Literally. All the abortion bills being passed on the bottom of the screen really did me in. Hubby asks me why, he laughed when I answered, but I can't really stand watching the Communist Nucklehead Network (too idiotic to know how to spell knucklehead).


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Any Beastie said:


> No. I really am trying to find first hand sources for most things because mostly ALL media is so heavily agendaed. I have been very pleased with Epoch times though.


Real journalism is a thing of the past, as far as I can tell. I get what I can from people and research for myself the things I find important.

Then there's the internet sensations like Alex Jones, Mike Adams (who came from infowars), Dave Hodges and a number of others who make a living selling the crap they spew. Not long ago Hal Turner said Russian subs broke through the ice in the Arctic and opened nuke firing doors. Well it turns out they did break through the ice but that was all he got right. Fear mongers.


----------



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

inceptor said:


> Russian subs broke through the ice in the Arctic and opened nuke firing doors


And submarines pulled on ice special sled dogs from secret laboratories.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

inceptor said:


> Real journalism is a thing of the past, as far as I can tell. I get what I can from people and research for myself the things I find important.
> 
> I agree 99% but the Epoch times has some what knocked my socks off. It has the uplifting stories, the discussions on the arts, on life, advice for young readers on work ethic, and then very factual write ups, that do not come from a fear based view. The Daily Wire can also be good but not always.
> Either way I alwasy like to verify what I read.
> Have you ever fact checked the fact checkers? I do it as a homeschool exercise once a week. It's pretty fun for the kdis and myself.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Folklore said:


> And submarines pulled on ice special sled dogs from secret laboratories.



😂😂
Thanks for coming on this forum, you're great!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I like expensive stuff too. It usually has 4 wheels or propellers 👍
> 
> Cool job being a gunsmith, I’m just a paper shuffler.


 Back in the 70's I was into propellers myself, aircraft type not boat.
I owned new a Piper PA28 R200 full IFR with autopilot.
That airplane cost more than the house I had bought the year before.
Flew freight on a commercial ticket, aircraft shuttle around the country,
and accumulating over 3,000 hours.
Mostly with a Beech DS-18 twin.
I was struck down with a first ever migraine while hauling passengers.
Lost all but tunnel vision in the air, had passenger read off the instruments to me.
Landed the plane at destination, brought it down with the autopilot from the outer marker,
passed out under the wing of the plane.
There was no help for it at the time,
gave up flying and went back to being a toolmaker/in process engineer.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Folklore said:


> Could you say something about the rotating barrel locking system? This scheme is applied to Beretta 8000 (Cougar) and GSH-18.
> Beretta 8000 (Cougar)
> GSh-18


Sorry no I can't, have never seen one they are banned here like the Glocks.
You can only own gen one Glocks here, they existed before the ban went into effect.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Any Beastie said:


> Have you ever fact checked the fact checkers? I do it as a homeschool exercise once a week. It's pretty fun for the kdis and myself.


Sounds like fun but no, I ignore them.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

inceptor said:


> Sounds like fun but no, I ignore them.


If you ever have extra time, its extremely satisfying. A good way to feel smug like your winning when the house is burning down.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

SOCOM42 said:


> Sorry no I can't, have never seen one they are banned here like the Glocks.
> You can only own gen one Glocks here, they existed before the ban went into effect.


We can own Gen 1,2, and some 3's here in MA from what I understand. My brother had a gen 3 .45 (I forget the # the "baby Glock") that he bought at a lgs.

I just wanted to edit this to say that was only the case before AG Haley's unconstitutional "AW ban".


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Any Beastie said:


> If you ever have extra time, its extremely satisfying.


That's my issue, time. 

And FYI, I'm glad your here. you add a lot to this forum.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

inceptor said:


> That's my issue, time.
> 
> And FYI, I'm glad your here. you add a lot to this forum.


Time is a weird thing, its the one thing that is continual and never really started or will stop, but SOMEHOW there is never enough.
And thank you, I really enjoy it here. Great mods, interesting participants.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Nick said:


> We can own Gen 1,2, and some 3's here in MA from what I understand. My brother had a gen 3 .45 (I forget the # the "baby Glock") that he bought at a lgs.


I am in Mass, there were dealers that were selling gen 2 and 3's here and plenty at the shows.
The law was not well defined at the time, caused confusion at the time.
None of them are allowed, those that were sold were let to keep by the DA's office,
too many were sold to confiscate.
You can find used ones of 2 and 3 in the stores that were previously sold during that confusion period.
Have one that does not fit under the pass and you are in trouble when the FA-10 gets filled out online.
Go up against that ****** bitch of a DA and see what happens, she hates guns and men.
Mind you, I do not sell guns anymore, stopped selling in the 80's, I just repair them.
.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

I have so many Glocks I’ve forgotten about some until I was digging through my safe. 

it’s good to have those kinds of problems.

Why are the Glocks banned in Yankee Doodle land ?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> I am in Mass, there were dealers that were selling gen 2 and 3's here and plenty at the shows.
> The law was not well defined at the time, caused confusion at the time.
> None of them are allowed, those that were sold were let to keep by the DA's office,
> too many were sold to confiscate.
> ...


Haven't you heard? Friends don't let friends buy Glocks.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I have so many Glocks I’ve forgotten about some until I was digging through my safe.


Who would have thought?


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

inceptor said:


> Who would have thought?


I use to hate them, so not many....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I use to hate them, so not many....


I don't care for them at all, they are low level operator guns.
I have two of them, a 17 and a 23, never use or carry them, they are hidden in quick access places.
I did not buy them, they were inherited from two different people who willed them to me.
The hand me down is the only reason I keep them, also my daughter carries the 17 when we go to high threat level places along with her S&W 442.
I keep 10 high cap mags for both.
They are cheaply made of stampings and plastic crap. and I don't like striker guns.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

SOCOM42 said:


> I don't care for them at all, they are low level operator guns.
> I have two of them, a 17 and a 23, never use or carry them, they are hidden in quick access places.
> I did not buy them, they were inherited from two different people who willed them to me.
> The hand me down is the only reason I keep them, also my daughter carries the 17 when we go to high threat level places along with her S&W 442.
> ...


Why would your daughter carry a crappy Glock 17 when she goes to “ high threat level places “ ? When you have plenty of high quality guns to loan her ?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Why would your daughter carry a crappy Glock 17 when she goes to “ high threat level places “ ? When you have plenty of high quality guns to loan her ?


Ever argue with a woman and win???
I did not say they were unreliable, just crap built in my book, I am from the old school.
I even put a Lone Wolf stainless steel barrel in it and tritium nights sights on it for her.
She is 33 and has many of her own guns, long and short ones, 
she even has a machine gun license.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

The G23 would have a smaller grip and a larger caliber. Probably would recoil any worse than her air light .38


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

SOCOM42 said:


> Ever argue with a woman and win???
> I did not say they were unreliable, just crap built in my book, I am from the old school.
> I even put a Lone Wolf stainless steel barrel in it and tritium nights sights on it for her.
> She is 33 and has many of her own guns, long and short ones,
> she even has a machine gun license.


Yah, I hear you. I’ve replaced factory parts as well. I just bought a Lonewolf frame for the G20 and G21 slides. Picked it up yesterday.

Regardless, I can shoot them like nobody’s business and they’re lightweight. 👍

High cap mags are legal here and the parts are widely available. The triggers are basically the same no matter which G model you pick up, even if crappy you can get use to it.
So I have several guns with the same trigger break, I like that.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> The G23 would have a smaller grip and a larger caliber. Probably would recoil any worse than her air light .38


Did you not read? We cannot own anything above a gen I Glock, 96 or 98 law here.
She likes her 442, first gun she ever bought for herself, 
shoots wadcutters in it for practice and carries +P JHP for social work.
I carry a Smith 642 and a Sig 228 for most colder weather and a Smith 3913 in the summer.
We are rural with little threat here, but do go into high level places when needed such as doctors.
Then I carry a Colt Commander 45 and the Sig 228 together.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

SOCOM42 said:


> Did you not read? We cannot own anything above a gen I Glock, 96 or 98 law here.
> She likes her 442, first gun she ever bought for herself,
> shoots wadcutters in it for practice and carries +P JHP for social work.
> I carry a Smith 642 and a Sig 228 for most colder weather and a Smith 3913 in the summer.
> ...


Yah buddy, I did read.
You posted that you had a G23 and a G17

She’s carrying the 17........I suggested the 23

Are you saying that you can’t legally carry the 23 ?

You posted that she carried two Guns in high threat level areas.....one was the G17.

I carry a 10mm we have black bear here and wild pig.

If you think going to the Dr is high level threat You’d think I live in a war zone 🤣

Come to think of it, I probably do!!!!!🤔
We had 6 shootings in 2 days......just last week.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sorry I thought you posted a Glock 33.
She does not care for the 23.
The 17 was my brothers and thus there is an attachment to it,
her only uncle she knew on this side of the family.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

SOCOM42 said:


> Sorry I thought you posted a Glock 33.
> She does not care for the 23.
> The 17 was my brothers and thus there is an attachment to it,
> her only uncle she knew on this side of the family.


No problem, we’re all friends. 

What do you think about the Lonewolf stuff ?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> No problem, we’re all friends.
> 
> What do you think about the Lonewolf stuff ?


Well, I find it useable and reasonably priced.
Have done a few Glock barrel changes for guys who like to shoot reloads.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Yah buddy, I did read.
> You posted that she carried two Guns in high threat level areas.....one was the G17.
> If you think going to the Dr is high level threat You’d think I live in a war zone 🤣
> Come to think of it, I probably do!!!!!🤔
> We had 6 shootings in 2 days......just last week.


The location of the doctors are in the big city.
That area is run by gangs, there are shootings there all the time, day and night.
One day during the middle of the day there were two cars shooting it out with each other,
just like in the movies in a running gun battle, no bystanders were hurt.
The area is infested with the protected class of people.
Less than a quarter of a mile from the clinic, I ended up shooting two perps in my yard at 2 AM. 
That was 43 years ago, it has just gotten worse there over time and into a larger area.
I moved out into the country after that, right after I sold the house.
The cops have the shot spotter system set up to get to the perps quickly, never do get them.
No one sees or hears a thing even if they are standing right there.
They have had their share of riots and burnings, more to come if no conviction on meth head Floyd.
No we can't change doctors, insurance will not allow it, plus they are specialist.
I have seen my share of war zones.


----------



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

I noticed that in our news almost nothing speak about Idaho, Wyoming, Colorado, Montana, Utah, North and South Dakota. There really little news or do not reach us?


----------

